# It's Friday Again



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

RLT14 3/12 this morning:










Cheers


----------



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

Lovely Alan. I'm going with the Ocean 7 LM-1 today.










Must take a new pic!!


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Just winding up the Cricket and about to enjoy some wine with the woman


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Night out in the city so this for me...


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

This one for a while..


----------



## jcalka (Jan 6, 2007)

This today:


----------



## KCR (Jan 28, 2007)

jcalka said:


> This today:


NICE!!!


----------



## deano42 (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi all

Its the Speedbird today:










Thanks

deano


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

This new old stock Timex Marlin from 1973 - even has the original strap







( the buckle looks like a gold tone in the pic, but it's silver )


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

RLT 4


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

This overnight....

*Citizen Blue Eagle, NH6600-54FB, Miyota cal.8200 21 Jewels*



















I`ll just have to see if the postie brings anything extra nice for me to swap over to


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all. O&W Mirage today.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

quoll said:


> Morning all. O&W Mirage today.


Very nice, maybe one day


----------



## Maseman (Mar 16, 2006)

This for me. Good weekend all.

Maseman


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Breitling SO for me:










Waiting around for the postie, though, because there's an outside chance my new Stowa will arrive today...


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Sorry folks......being boring again today.....needs must etc!










Best regards David


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Boxbrownie said:


> Sorry folks......being boring again today.....needs must etc!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would be very happy to be that boring.......


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Waltham today


----------



## nchall (May 9, 2004)

Back with a Sinn today.










Regards,

Nick


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Thinking big this Friday


----------



## tioaboa (Jan 23, 2007)

Rotary for work ....










Cheers

Ian


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Speedy for me ..



















/vince ..


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

*Seiko SKX007* on brown Hirsch Liberty today


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

This one for me today. It hasn't had an outing for a while and was looking a bit forlorn. Have a great friday all.










Cheers

Gary


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Wearing this one today (apologies for the picture - I have nicer ones at home)


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Agent orange said:


> This one for me today. It hasn't had an outing for a while and was looking a bit forlorn. Have a great friday all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like that Gary









Aerospace and Co-Pilot for me


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

This one for me today.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Tease









Great looking watch Roy









Is that New Old Stock?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It was till I wore it.


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Roy said:


> It was till I wore it.


How big is it?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

hippo said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > It was till I wore it.
> ...


The watch ?









40mm


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Roy said:


> This one for me today.


Very nice Roy


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

Sinn for me too


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Roy said:


> This one for me today.


Lurvely...







You have to love that crystal!


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

New (to me) Seiko today:










(pic from seller...)

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Roy that is stunning!

I haven't decided yet but as it's a day off it will be an RLT! Probably the 69, haven't worn it in ages.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Swapped over to this for now...

*Mido Multifort Ocean Star, Model M8823.4.38.8, Eta 2824-2, 25 Jewels*


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

Spirit for me today..










Have a good weekend Gents..

Rich


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

SMP TI for me today










Cheers Mal


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Rarer no date RLT18


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

Sekonda Mechanical Alarm, 18 jewel, caliber 2612 - a recent E**y win that arrived today. The crystal needs a bit of Polywatch but otherwise seems OK. Don't you just love that rattlesnake alarm sound!


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

Some lovely watches on show to day!!

Started the day with










but have switched to


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

This today, Jayhawk's photo (note to self - really must take a photo of mine...)










Roy - Stunning. I really want one







(note to self - dream on!!!)

Jot - love the Aerospace/co-pilot combo. I quite fancy one those too


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Stunning O&W Roy, very similar to my Montresor









ESL - great landmaster... love that!


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

This for me today.










Have a great weekend everyone,

Alexus


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

philjopa said:


> Sekonda Mechanical Alarm, 18 jewel, caliber 2612 - a recent E**y win that arrived today. The crystal needs a bit of Polywatch but otherwise seems OK. Don't you just love that rattlesnake alarm sound!


I did once..........

But I gave it away









Ho hum.

This for me today


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

ESL said:


> This today, Jayhawk's photo (note to self - really must take a photo of mine...)


That is the best looking watch on this thread!


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

This little beauty....getting bored with it now tho...Just had it serviced too


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Done another swappy over to this now....

*Broadarrow PRS6, FHF cal1380 11, 17 jewels.*










Recently fitted with one of Roy`s new braided Perlon straps


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

RLT29 for me.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Movado Kingmatic Chrono today.


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Today it's one of my Seiko 6105-8110 on an Oyster Bracelet... I always seem to come back to this watch for the weekend time-piece after having worn a SKX007 during the rest of the week.

Mike


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2007)

Hi all,

This RLT for me today










Cheers

Rabbit


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

This, it's a fixture.










EDIT: By the way, Roy, great watch. Let me know if you want to sell it...


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

Wearing Roy's sale Yes Cosmo 400 for the first time. It's a new kind of watch for me, not sure, but really fun!


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Wearing this one today:

Seiko 7T32










Regards

Mark


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Full of fish 'n chips 'n mushy peas (well it is Friday







) and swapped to this Precista PRS-17A:


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Dad's old watch today








[/url

Have a good weekend, everyone.]


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Nice looking watch Chris.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

seiko6139 said:


> ESL said:
> 
> 
> > This today, Jayhawk's photo (note to self - really must take a photo of mine...)
> ...


It's a great photo of a great watch - Thanks.

Only wish I could take credit for the photo. I'll have to get one done!!!!!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

ESL said:


> This today, Jayhawk's photo (note to self - really must take a photo of mine...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks George, it is fast becoming a favourite









When did you get the Landmaster?







What's your impression of it? I have always liked the idea of one.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Keep an eye on the Saturday thread John, I'm determined to do my own photos today now the sun is out. I'll give my impressions then as well.

In the meantime, another stunner from Jayhawk:


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

ok a bit late for Friday watch, but I've been away...

Was wearing this; after trying a number of options I decided this Traser was my favourite ski watch - nice and legible at a glance, tough and durable and waterproof. I have usually worn Casio LCD watches, which are difficult to see in bright sunlight.










Bugger to get my snapshot camera to focus right for a close up on the watch and the bigger item in the background....










PS: ok, I'm busted - the pic was taken Thursday, as you can tell from the date...


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Don't worry about being late Steve, I'm also late for this thread


















BTW Lovely watch Roy


----------

